# subversion was apache now fails[solved]

## iplayfast

I just finished a major "emerge -uD --newuse world" and have a few casualties.

One of them is the subversion. I can no longer access the repository. 

I have a vague memory of updating a configuration file and it was -apache and the update changed it to something else, but I can't recall what the configuration file is. 

I'm hoping that fixing that puts it back online. 

Anybody know?Last edited by iplayfast on Fri Aug 06, 2010 4:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

Perhaps you could post the error message that is printed when you fail to access the repository?  It would also be helpful to see the output of emerge --pretend --verbose subversion apache neon.

----------

## iplayfast

Solved, the default location for the subversion was different then the current location of my repository.  That's what I get for going so fast through the etc-updates.

Thanks for look though, I really appreciate it when people on the forums help each other out. I should do more of it. (maybe I will.)

----------

